

How do I debug a phone force powering off on a certain site? - awjr

Anyone else with a Nexus 4... Go to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forbes.com&#x2F;home_usa&#x2F; wait until page is loaded, then press your power off button (which should lock the screen). Does your phone power off?<p>Note the power off is immediate. Not graceful.<p>How do I go about debugging this?
======
loumf
It's a bug in your OS probably. Get a full recursive dump of the page (all
JS/CSS/Images), and host it somewhere. Then, try to reproduce against your
version. If it reproduces, simplify the page until it goes away. Try to narrow
it to the simplest addition/deletion that changes it from working/non-working.

If the page does AJAX after loading, you might have to record and fake
playback of whatever it fetches (if it's dynamic)

------
buttscicles
Does not work my nexus 4.

